# saw Teenage Head last night



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

Great show. Think I have tinnitus now. 

Gord Lewis' guitar sound is awesome. I was trying figure out what the pickups in his Gibson are - are they uncovered mini humbuckers? That's what they look like. Does anyone know for sure?

cheers
DT


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL - didn't know they were touring!

I remember seeing them at... the Horseshoe, I think it was... man, that must have been in 1978 or '79 or thereabouts... great band to see live. Sort of like a home-grown answer to the Ramones. More rock than punk, it seems to me now, but tons of attitude and Frankie swinging from the rafters was a picture. For sure, great guitar sound... real buzz-saw material.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

dusty tolex said:


> I was trying figure out what the pickups in his Gibson are - are they uncovered mini humbuckers? That's what they look like.


I would doubt it. The cover is the only thing that holds a mini together. They're not that pretty inside.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My band played with them a few years ago. They still kick butt live. They played close to 2 hours that night.

As far as I know it's just P-90's in Gord's guitar. He was playing what looked like an old beat to hell LP Special when we played with them. And an old Marshall head that was even more beat up. KILLER tone.


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> My band played with them a few years ago. They still kick butt live. They played close to 2 hours that night.
> 
> As far as I know it's just P-90's in Gord's guitar. He was playing what looked like an old beat to hell LP Special when we played with them. And an old Marshall head that was even more beat up. KILLER tone.


It's definitely a double cut LP special. But check out the beginning of this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOFsXt2yUKw

It looks like the top of the pups have more going on than just a line of screws across the middle. Or maybe I'm seeing things. 

cheers
dt


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Actually, it appears to me that there is electrical tape over the top of P-90's in that video. I think they are P-90's, but why they are covered I have no idea. There is one shot where I could see the outline of the posts under whatever that is. 

That definitely is the same guitar he was playing.


----------



## highwayjones (May 26, 2006)

*scroll to the bottom of the page*

http://www.teenagehead.ca/


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Man check out this video. I have never seen a clip or photo of him with another guitar. But he's playing a Dan Armstrong in this clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN6envfqg_4&feature=related


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

As Dusty Tolex says Teenage Head do put on a great show.

For all you folks in the Hamilton area they play Saturday April 26 at The Studio Theatre at Hamilton Place - a great venue to see them.


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

I still think there is something funky going on w/those pups. In one of the photos on their website, it looks like they have pickup rings around them. Around P90s?

I'd sure like to make noise like that someday.

dt


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

They are black coloured covered mini-humbuckers.


----------

